# محتاجه مساعده



## lamya_azmy (13 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا بعمل كريمات للبشره بطريقه بسطه
بستخدام بعض الزيوت الفيده للبشره وشمع النحل
ولكن في مشكله معايا ان الكريم بيكون زيتي جدا و البشره مش بتمتصه بسهوله فا مش عارفه اضيف ليه ايه عشان يسهل امتصاصه 
ارجو الرد لاني بجد متحاره ومتحاجه حد يساعدني


----------



## aslsaleh (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن انا اساعدك لما توضع بودرة البثور او موسع لتفتيح مسام الجلد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

اذا محتاجة الطريقة تفضل بسيطة ولا داعى لمواد الاستحلاب ممكن اضافة جلسرين على الماء قبل اضافتها للشمع والزيوت بعد تسخينها مع التقليب يتكون كريم ابيض و يمتصه الجلد بسهوله


----------

